
A One Parameter Equation That Can Exactly Fit Any Scatter Plot - cossatot
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/05/one-parameter-equation-can-exactly-fit-scatter-plot.html
======
cossatot
PDF of original paper here, with less-informative title:
[https://colala.bcs.rochester.edu/papers/piantadosi2018one.pd...](https://colala.bcs.rochester.edu/papers/piantadosi2018one.pdf)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17161032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17161032)

